# 942 audio sync



## jakexxl (Nov 29, 2005)

I had my 942 installed yesterday. While the HD picture is crazy good (I have a Vizio P50), I have a serious audio sync problem. I originally thought it was a problem with the TV b/c I don't observe any audio problems on the TV2 (an old 27" CRT) connected to the 942. For TV1, I've tried connecting to both HDMI inputs on my TV and both component inputs ... they all yield the same audio sync problem. The 942 came with an HDMI-DVI-HDMI cord -- I also had a (cheapo) HDMI-HDMI cable that I tried ... no matter what the setup, I still observed the same problem. When I use that same HDMI-HDMI cable on my DVD player, I don't really see any problem. So now I think it might be the 942, although I'm still investigating. 

So is this a common problem? I can't imagine it is, b/c it's REALLY bad ... I mean unwatchable bad. I have everything hooked up directly to the TV. I've tried using my AV receiver to adjust a time delay on the speakers, but the maximum time delay I can use with my particular receiver is 25 ms, and that doesn't come even close to fixing it. Is there any way anything can be adjusted on the 942? Is it possible I have a "bad" 942? Anyone have a fix? 

Thanks!


----------



## SingleAction (Apr 29, 2005)

The answer is simple! It's a Dish problem. I got HD about 3 weeks ago, and first had the 811 which had the sync problem, especiailly on the Voom channels. I now have the 942 with the same problem.

If you go to the Dishnetwork trouble shooting section for the 942 receiver, they will tell you that it is some sort of time delay, because you rout a digital audio cable though a a/v receiver that causes the delay. Yea right! Like I want to watch a HD movie or tv show with the crummy tv speakers.


----------



## Thor263 (Mar 5, 2005)

I also notice occasionally notice problems with audio sync on the OTA channels. I've never noticed a sync problem on TV2 -- only with TV1. Wish this is something that would get fixed!


----------



## jakexxl (Nov 29, 2005)

Thank you for the replies, but I'm really shocked if this is just normal? I mean it's BAAAAAD on TV1 (by the way, I don't have OTA channels hooked up so I'm seeing it all the channels supplied by Dish). Like I said, a 25 ms speaker delay (which I realize isn't a lot) doesn't come close to fixing it and it's blatantly obvious to even my dad who can hardly hear and never notices things like that. 

Does anyone else have any solution out there????


----------



## zephyr (Jun 25, 2005)

jakexxl said:


> Does anyone else have any solution out there????


You could try a hard (power cord) reboot. That solved the problem once for me, though it has come back on one OTA channel.


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

I've had sync issues since October and though I've repeatedly reported the problem Dish does not have a fix.

It's getting to be a serious issue to have a fantastic picture and TV speaker sound. Dish needs to fix this!


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I have had no audio synch problems in the last two months since they did about 2 software updates ago. I origionally had problems with the Voom channels but that is now gone. I am using the rca jacks on the tv and the digital audio link on my sound system. I am also using a dvi adapter on the hdmi cable to my Dvi input on my Toshiba hd tv. 

Are you having audio synch problem when you use the hdmi link? Maybe ya'll should all post exactly what kind of equipment you are having the problems with. This could help Dish narrow down the problems. 

Tv- Toshiba hd tv- with dvi adapter on the tv. 
Yamaha - a/v receiver- with the digital audio link
rca jacks to my tv for sound to the tv itself.


----------



## Thor263 (Mar 5, 2005)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> Are you having audio synch problem when you use the hdmi link? Maybe ya'll should all post exactly what kind of equipment you are having the problems with. This could help Dish narrow down the problems.


Ok, Onkyo receiver w/ digital audio link.


----------



## jakexxl (Nov 29, 2005)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> Are you having audio synch problem when you use the hdmi link? Maybe ya'll should all post exactly what kind of equipment you are having the problems with. This could help Dish narrow down the problems.
> 
> Tv- Toshiba hd tv- with dvi adapter on the tv.
> Yamaha - a/v receiver- with the digital audio link
> rca jacks to my tv for sound to the tv itself.


From the 942 I go directly to my TV (Vizio P50HDM) using a HDMI-DVI-HDMI (the TV has 2 HDMI inputs). I've also tried both component inputs on the TV as I mentioned in the original post. No matter what, still the major audio sync.

Your post got me to wondering (keep in mind, I don't know much about this stuff) ... if I have HDMI connected directly from the 942 to the TV, and at the same time I connect RCA jacks for audio directly from the 942 to the TV ... will the audio then be transmitted only by the RCA jacks? In other words will the RCA audio jacks override sound from the HDMI cable???

(By the way ... I tried the power cycling stuff a few times that someone mentioned in an earlier post -- unfortunately didn't help)


----------



## Antknee (Oct 13, 2005)

I have this too with the 942, even on some non-HD channels. I am using the optical out. 
However on my 625 there is no problem and I am also using the optical out.
I am growing more dissatisfied by the day with the 942.


----------



## zephyr (Jun 25, 2005)

jakexxl said:


> (By the way ... I tried the power cycling stuff a few times that someone mentioned in an earlier post -- unfortunately didn't help)


It did help once for me, but perhaps that was coincidence.

I definitely have an audio synch problem on one digital OTA channel. It is most apparent during live news.

Optical to receiver and analog sound to TV are perfectly in synch with each other.

The satelite version of the local is in synch, as is the analog OTA.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

jakexxl said:


> From the 942 I go directly to my TV (Vizio P50HDM) using a HDMI-DVI-HDMI (the TV has 2 HDMI inputs). I've also tried both component inputs on the TV as I mentioned in the original post. No matter what, still the major audio sync.
> 
> Your post got me to wondering (keep in mind, I don't know much about this stuff) ... if I have HDMI connected directly from the 942 to the TV, and at the same time I connect RCA jacks for audio directly from the 942 to the TV ... will the audio then be transmitted only by the RCA jacks? In other words will the RCA audio jacks override sound from the HDMI cable???
> 
> (By the way ... I tried the power cycling stuff a few times that someone mentioned in an earlier post -- unfortunately didn't help)


 Maybe the Rca jacks do override the hdmi sound if you use them. Try it and see if it works. After all the sound you are getting from the hdmi cable is not giving you 5.1 dolby digital surround sound from the 942. It is only giving you like pcm sound. So it wouldn't really matter if you use rca jacks.

By the way I use the hdmi cable from my second 942 receiver on my second Toshiba set top tv and I still use the rca jacks with that tv and I get no audio synch problems with that tv either . That may be the common problem we are all having. The hdmi cable is not in synch with the rca and the digital t - link cable to the a/v receiver.

I guess it won't matter in another couple of months. We will all be upgrading to the vip 622 hd dvr receiver anyway, if we want anymore hd programming in mpeg4.


----------



## jakexxl (Nov 29, 2005)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> Maybe the Rca jacks do override the hdmi sound if you use them. Try it and see if it works. After all the sound you are getting from the hdmi cable is not giving you 5.1 dolby digital surround sound from the 942. It is only giving you like pcm sound. So it wouldn't really matter if you use rca jacks.


I'll try it (unfortunately I'm out of town visiting family so can't do much about it now). However I kind of suspect it won't help b/c I had the sound output via RCA jacks when I had component set up, and that didn't help.

Thanks to those who have been trying to help though ... hopefully I'll figure something out. Sounds like I may just have a "bad" one (or at least worse than the norm).


----------



## sledz (Jan 5, 2006)

I too have the same problems with the 942 and HD specifically especially on Voom's RAVE channel with concert programming..it is flat out bad... DISH states my case has been escalated buy no one ever calls back. and it seems it is a wide spread problem.. dont care much for DVR...just want HD and audio and Video to be in Sync...

any equipment work out there to accomplish this?

I'm really not in the mood to start canceling all my HD subscriptions

I tried all sorts of connections as well...component, HDMI, RCA cables all of it...and yes no problems seem to happen on TV2...

I truly believe its a DISHnetwork issue and they know about it... I'm tired of unplugging and rebooting the 942 when I call tech support !!!

equipment:
SAMSUNG HLR4667w
Denon AVR981
DISH942


----------



## jakexxl (Nov 29, 2005)

Well I just got off the phone with Dish tech support ... they say my problem with the audio sync is a relatively new one, but that they have become aware of it and it is in the process of being fixed with a software upgrade that should be coming soon. I told them that I know some people that have the 942s that are not experiencing any such audio problems (that would be you guys on this forum), which kind of leads me to believe it may be a hardware, rather than software, problem. They still said it was a software problem, and that it would not affect all 942s. 

Soooo ... what does this mean? I've had it for 3 weeks now and can only watch sporting events (or anything else where I can't see the moving lips of the person who's talking). When they say they're working on it, is that just a blanket statement to get me off the phone or are they actually genuine in their resolving these problems? And doesn't my assumption above kind of make sense -- if it were a software problem, wouldn't everyone be experiencing it since we should have the same software versions right now since software updates are done automatically?


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

jakexxl said:


> Well I just got off the phone with Dish tech support ... they say my problem with the audio sync is a relatively new one, but that they have become aware of it and it is in the process of being fixed with a software upgrade that should be coming soon. I told them that I know some people that have the 942s that are not experiencing any such audio problems (that would be you guys on this forum), which kind of leads me to believe it may be a hardware, rather than software, problem. They still said it was a software problem, and that it would not affect all 942s.
> 
> Soooo ... what does this mean? I've had it for 3 weeks now and can only watch sporting events (or anything else where I can't see the moving lips of the person who's talking). When they say they're working on it, is that just a blanket statement to get me off the phone or are they actually genuine in their resolving these problems? And doesn't my assumption above kind of make sense -- if it were a software problem, wouldn't everyone be experiencing it since we should have the same software versions right now since software updates are done automatically?


There are actually different hardware versions in the field. That is one reason often only a specific subset of receivers has a particular problem. When Dish can pinpoint a problem to a hardware subset, it then becomes easier to build that fix into future software releases.


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

jakexxl said:


> Well I just got off the phone with Dish tech support ... they say my problem with the audio sync is a relatively new one, but that they have become aware of it and it is in the process of being fixed with a software upgrade that should be coming soon.


LoL! Relatively new, eh? :lol: I guess all the reports we submitted back in October somehow evaporated. Then again when I finally did get a response from Dish regarding sync problems they said they hadn't heard about the problem then either. Of course a brief search on these forums show there have been sync complains pretty much since the release of the 942.

I do hope they actually have a fix. I've given up on using my home theater surround sound with the 942 because the sync is so bad. I guess it's possible they have a fix although the last time I was told they had a sync fix I received another e-mail informing me that they were mistaken and no fix was coming.

If history repeats itself then Dish will next tell you that it's a Voom source problem and they don't have a fix after all. This was despite my reports of the sync issues happening on channels in addition to Voom. Time will tell!


----------



## SingleAction (Apr 29, 2005)

I have returned a Samsung hpr4252 tv for other issues and won't go there on this post, but there are people in the past that said it was the tv if you ran optical cable to a a/v receiver that would cause a time delay, or sync problem.

I temporarily hooked up 2 analog tv's to tv#2 output on the 942. One is in the bedroom running on coax input(audio/video), and the tv in the living room (running only on the yellow video rca jack, and a optical cable to the a/v receiver) the temp tv, a Sony(no balony) , on it's last legs (less than 5 yrs old) , no more Sony's, displays the video, and a a/v receiver does the 5.1 audio. 

I watched CBSHD CSI recorded the other nite, and the sync was so bad! I went into the bedroom and turned on the tv being feed with the coax from tv#2, and the sync was still off!

It's not a hardware issue, or a tv issue, but either a distribution problem from the network(CBS) or a software version problem. 

Since I've gotten Dish HD receivers, both a 811, and now a 942, they have had audio sync problems on various hd channels, and they are going to add more(channels), and expect you to upgrade to yet more defective hardware/software(mpeg4) issues for more money! 

Why can't they take the time to straighten out what they have, and make people happy to spend over a $100 bucks a month, rather then to have a space race, and come out with the next half baked technology that's going to continue to make people angry!

I said enough, good nite! P.S I recorded the Charlie Chat tonight, maybe he will have a fix for all of these problems:nono:


----------



## jakexxl (Nov 29, 2005)

Here's a possible solution that I've come across in a couple forums: 
http://www.felston.com/

Obviously it sucks that you may have to pay $200+ to fix this problem after fronting all that cash for a 942 in the first place ... but it appears it would at least fix the problem (maybe). I personally am not going to go this route, but thought I would put it out there in case anyone with the same problems I was having might be interested.


----------



## YoDad (Jun 15, 2005)

My problem with the Felston device is that the degree of lip synch error is so variable -- between channels and programs, and even within a program from one minute to the next -- that I'd be making adjustments constantly. Fortunately the problem has not been as serious as some folks report for their 942s, just mildly to moderately annoying.


----------



## jakexxl (Nov 29, 2005)

YoDad said:


> My problem with the Felston device is that the degree of lip synch error is so variable -- between channels and programs, and even within a program from one minute to the next -- that I'd be making adjustments constantly. Fortunately the problem has not been as serious as some folks report for their 942s, just mildly to moderately annoying.


Yeah, I know ... that's true. I think there are 6 different presets on the Felston though. And for my 942 (which is much more than moderately annoying) I see three different levels of sync (in order of increasing annoyance) -- one for SD, one for non-Voom HD, one for Voom. So I think in my case at least I might be able to have 3 different presets and use those. Again, I realize this would less than ideal since you would have to change your Felston "channel" when you switch from ESPNHD to Rave for instance ... but it's just a possibility in case anyone is interested.


----------



## SKER6 (Jan 13, 2006)

Thank goodness I found this forum and this thread. I've been going crazy with the very same audio sync problems that all of you are struggling with: anything from the 942 going into my A/V Receiver is off. The audio/video from the HDMI connection going to my Pio 5060 plasma speakers seems to be OK, most of the time. But I was watching Discovery HD tonight and even THAT was off a bit. I've heard Discovery HD is one of their worst for "varying degrees" of sync problems...sometimes its there, sometimes it isn't. I think the device mentioned below might be a good option, because the other options for me really stink:

1. Call Dish and try to get my money back on my 3-week old 942. Then cancel my HD stuff and switch to DirectTV.
2. Try to get a replacement 942 and hope that it doesn't have the problem.
3. Get my money back and get an 811. And then get the 622, probably for much less than what I paid for the 942. Sounds like the 811 has the same problem, and then I'd have no DVR in the house. But at least I'd HAVE HD in the house without spending $700.
4. Put up with the sync problem for now and at least have a DVR HD receiver. Then fork over another $200 to "upgrade" to the 622 when it comes out in a few months..a 622 that I would lease instead of own, paying monthly leasing fees...and then I'd have to hope that it doesn't have the same problem!! A total "investment" at this point of $900 (and I don't even own anything) with no guarantees I won't have the same issue!
5. Wait to see if Dish happens to upgrade its software to fix the problem.
6. Get the device mentioned below (shell out $200) and keep the 942.
7. Since HDMI doesn't seem to be too badly out of sync, if at all, maybe I could get one of the new HDMI receivers. Then run the HDMI from the 942, into this receiver, and then to the TV. But that's around $1,000. My Marantz is only a few years old and can switch component, so it does everything I need. Seems like a waste of $1,000 just to fix an audio problem that shouldn't be there in the first place.

I know this: I'm going to want the 622 at some point down the line.
And I also know that I'm not to happy about losing one or two recorded items that I now have on the hard drive of the 942, although this isn't a huge issue.

By the way, I'm pretty sure there's no problem with my TV. A cheap Sony progressive DVD player pumped into my system with component video > Plasma, and digital audio > Marantz suffers from NO sync problems.

Whatyall think? What are you guys going to do?

I bought this thing the day after Christmas. I have not yet called my satellite dealer or Dish. How long do I have to make up my mind?

Thanks,

sker6



jakexxl said:


> Yeah, I know ... that's true. I think there are 6 different presets on the Felston though. And for my 942 (which is much more than moderately annoying) I see three different levels of sync (in order of increasing annoyance) -- one for SD, one for non-Voom HD, one for Voom. So I think in my case at least I might be able to have 3 different presets and use those. Again, I realize this would less than ideal since you would have to change your Felston "channel" when you switch from ESPNHD to Rave for instance ... but it's just a possibility in case anyone is interested.


----------



## jpage4500 (Jul 30, 2005)

I've had the 942 for maybe 4-5 months now. I've only noticed synch issues a couple of times and they've all been very recent. For example, someone mentioned CSI above.. the episode on 2/5 was so badly out of sync it was hard to watch!

At first, I thought it was related to the DVR playback (recorded from CBSHD - not OTA), but I've seen it happen on a live broadcast too so that's likely not it.

I'm also using the optical out and next time I notice the problem I'll switch to the A/V cables and see if there's a difference.


----------



## sledz (Jan 5, 2006)

I have finally got dish to admit to the problem as well and they state a software issue that will be fixed and released first week in february... I have had them credit my account for the month the $10 for HD chjannnels and the $5 for VOOM... if not fixed I will get $15 next month... unfortunately getting the 942 replaced is out of the question according to them at thgis point, they want me to go back to the installers etc...thus the normal finger pointing


----------



## tweaver999 (Jul 9, 2004)

ok what is going on with Dish... For the past week or so.... the 942 has had drop signal( OTA ) problems... black screen with audio and maybe worst of all horrible audio sync problems.... especially on CBS-HD... have been watching playoff games and the sync has to be off by1/2 sec.... both on optical thru my suround sound box or thru the TV direct using the HDMI cable......WHAT has changed??? I have done nunerous soft reboots and hard reboots....still bad..... Mark are we due for another fix??? or has dish decided to "encourage" us to move to the 962 or ???


----------



## SKER6 (Jan 13, 2006)

I've also had problems in the last 2 or 3 days with certain channels: HDNet, RAVE and Equator. Sometimes they're gone completely. Sometimes they break up horribly and eventually dissappear. A re-boot doesn't fix the problem.

And just yesterday I experienced what others are experiencing with the red and green stripes. A hard re-boot did seem to fix this problem.

These are now in addition to the ongoing audio sync problems. I'm almost at the end of the rope with this 942. I think I'm going to try to get a refund from my dish dealer.

sker6



tweaver999 said:


> ok what is going on with Dish... For the past week or so.... the 942 has had drop signal( OTA ) problems... black screen with audio and maybe worst of all horrible audio sync problems.... especially on CBS-HD... have been watching playoff games and the sync has to be off by1/2 sec.... both on optical thru my suround sound box or thru the TV direct using the HDMI cable......WHAT has changed??? I have done nunerous soft reboots and hard reboots....still bad..... Mark are we due for another fix??? or has dish decided to "encourage" us to move to the 962 or ???


----------



## Tom-Tx (May 23, 2005)

Are we sure the main problem is w/ the 942? I don't understand why the lip sync problem would come and go, be barely noticeable, and be horrible, all if it were a receiver problem. Lately, the Sat CBS channel has gone to the horrible end of the spectrum.


----------



## tegage (Sep 3, 2005)

Tom-Tx said:


> Are we sure the main problem is w/ the 942? I don't understand why the lip sync problem would come and go, be barely noticeable, and be horrible, all if it were a receiver problem. Lately, the Sat CBS channel has gone to the horrible end of the spectrum.


I'm not sure the problem is the 942 either. Last week I recorded and subsequently watched two episodes of CSI that were aired back-to-back. The first episode was a repeat followed by a new episode. The first episode had terrible lip sync issues and the seoncd one was fine. So either the lip sync issue was introduce at the source or the programs were somehow broadcast differently (compression?) such that the 942 had to process them differently and in a way that led to the lip sync issue.


----------



## SKER6 (Jan 13, 2006)

I can't speak for local HD channels because I don't get them, but I still have horrible sync problems across all Dish HD channels. Very annoying. I've started the process of working with my dealer and Dish to take care of this once and for all. I'll try to get a full refund from my 942, because I believe it's pretty much junk when it comes to audio sync. I have NO problems with OTA HD and DVD Player source running through my A/V receiver, so it is DEFINITELY a Dish issue in some way, shape or form, either with the way they deliver the HD channels, or the way the 942 decodes them.

Sker 6



tegage said:


> I'm not sure the problem is the 942 either. Last week I recorded and subsequently watched two episodes of CSI that were aired back-to-back. The first episode was a repeat followed by a new episode. The first episode had terrible lip sync issues and the seoncd one was fine. So either the lip sync issue was introduce at the source or the programs were somehow broadcast differently (compression?) such that the 942 had to process them differently and in a way that led to the lip sync issue.


----------



## SKER6 (Jan 13, 2006)

Sledz,

It's now well into February. Did the "fix" arrive as they had promised? Is your sync issue fixed?

I'm still suffering a sync problem. I called at the end of Jan. and they agreed to send me a replacement unit. They didn't argue with me regarding the sync issue, so it must be a "known" problem. The unit arrived, and it was a re-manufactured machine. It had cosmetic scratches and I wasn't too happy. I got them to take that one back and send me a different one. IT was re-manufactured also! Finally, the third "replacement" which arrived Friday was a new machine. I got it activated, and lo and behold: STILL the audio sync problem! What the heck am I going to do now ??!!!

sker6



sledz said:


> I have finally got dish to admit to the problem as well and they state a software issue that will be fixed and released first week in february... I have had them credit my account for the month the $10 for HD chjannnels and the $5 for VOOM... if not fixed I will get $15 next month... unfortunately getting the 942 replaced is out of the question according to them at thgis point, they want me to go back to the installers etc...thus the normal finger pointing


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Has this ever been fixed? I had the Voom channels activated for the first time last night on my new 942 and I noticed a sizeable sync issue on the Film Fest channel (audio ahead of the video). Is this still happening to people?

Edit: I've got the 942 connected to my projector via HDMI/DVI and audio is Toslink to my Yamaha receiver. I never had sync issues with my 921 (one of the few problems I DIDN'T have. ) using the same connections. Of course I didn't have the Voom channels then either.


----------



## js0873 (Apr 18, 2005)

kmcnamara said:


> Has this ever been fixed? I had the Voom channels activated for the first time last night on my new 942 and I noticed a sizeable sync issue on the Film Fest channel (audio ahead of the video). Is this still happening to people?


It's still happening to me, and not just on VOOM channels but on some non-VOOM HDTV and OTA digital channels as well. Sometimes it's better than others, but I have seen it on most all HDTV programming at some point or other. I'm also getting pixilation and intermittent freezes for a second or 2 on HDTV. For instance, the last 2 American Idol shows both had those problems. I'm getting ready to call support sometime soon to see what they say, under the hopeful premise that this was fixed with later hardware than mine and isn't just a perpetual sw issue. I'd love to hear what others are seeing as well.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

KMC- 

What yamaha do you have? The newer ones have an adjustable delay built in. I know Dish has been working on the lipsync for a long time. Lets hope they figure it out. 

I use the delay on my rx-v2600 set to 3ms for all Dish programming, HD and SD it looks right on with that much delay. 

what model receiver are you using?


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

I'd have to look at it and see - I believe it does have a delay setting. However, none of the other programming I've watched has a sync issue so I don't really want to use the audio receiver delay to fix one (or a few) channels and break all the others.


----------



## js0873 (Apr 18, 2005)

js0873 said:


> It's still happening to me, and not just on VOOM channels but on some non-VOOM HDTV and OTA digital channels as well. Sometimes it's better than others, but I have seen it on most all HDTV programming at some point or other. I'm also getting pixilation and intermittent freezes for a second or 2 on HDTV. For instance, the last 2 American Idol shows both had those problems. I'm getting ready to call support sometime soon to see what they say, under the hopeful premise that this was fixed with later hardware than mine and isn't just a perpetual sw issue. I'd love to hear what others are seeing as well.


Well, I talked to support and I now have a replacement unit coming next week. I'll try to let folks know if any improvements come from another unit.


----------



## SKER6 (Jan 13, 2006)

It's obvious Dish knows they have defective 942s with audio sync problems. With one phone call back in February, they agreed to send me a replacement when I described the problem. Unfortunately, I spent the next month wrestling with them over the fact that they sent me a refurbished 942 for my new, barely two-months old unit. Man, was I mad. Finally, the THIRD replacement they sent was new. It TOO suffers from the sync problem, but I don't think it is quite as bad as my original unit, so I'm just "putting up with it". I'll probably, reluctantly, get the 622 (and let them screw me in the process) before the $99 deal runs out in August. I'm going to wait until July or so to do it...maybe they'll have the 622 issues somewhat fixed by then, and maybe the sync issue will finally be fixed with the 622. What a mess.

Rod
"sker6"



js0873 said:


> Well, I talked to support and I now have a replacement unit coming next week. I'll try to let folks know if any improvements come from another unit.


----------

